# Face off: sockeye salmon vs farmed trout



## atomicsmoke (Jan 6, 2017)

Not really a face off...I like them both...just wanted the smoker full.

With salt and some spices (sockeye on the right hand side).












IMG_20170106_170648.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 6, 2017


----------



## sky monkey (Jan 6, 2017)

I been itching to get some more salmon into my smoker.  I'm jealous, good luck on your smoke!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2017)

Good looking fish Atomic.....  My favorite fish are Sockeye, White King Salmon, Black Sea Bass and Walleye....  Sockeye being #1...  an awesome flavored fish....   the other 3 are tied for #2.....   Enjoy your upcoming tasting fest....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 6, 2017)

Mine too Dave. It's a treat for us Easterners.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 6, 2017)

Being in the Northwest, even though we're landlocked, I can occcasionally get sockeye filets for $8 a pound. I usually smoke around 20# every winter. I need it to warm up so I can get started on this year's supply!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

Man I envy you guys!

I get my salmon at Sam's!

Once in a while they will have wild caught steelhead, but it's mostly farmed salmon.

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 7, 2017)

A full smoker is...













_20170107_104953.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 7, 2017


----------



## cmayna (Jan 7, 2017)

......a lot of work   er...a happy smoker


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 7, 2017)

Should be some tasty eating!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## pitbulmom (Jan 7, 2017)

I LOVE Salmon, Trout, just about anything that swims or lives in water!


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 7, 2017)

14f outside. My big chief is struggling. Had to pull a cardboard box over it.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2017)

When I moved to Eastern Washington, that's when I modded my smoker with a 1500 watt table top element...   I smoked a lot of fish when it was below 20 deg. F....


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 8, 2017)

The salmon looks great Atomic.

The Chief smoker, what a great little smoker tool - legendary.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 8, 2017)

Ready for vaccuming












_20170108_114903.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 8, 2017


















IMG_20170108_115217.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 8, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 8, 2017)

That looks great!  I should have followed your advice and made more.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 8, 2017)

Great looking salmon! Based on the weather, I'm hoping I can get some in the smoker sometime next week.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 8, 2017)

I find sockeye has a lox-like texture even when hot smoked. Unlike trout and Atlantic salmon which flake.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 8, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That looks great!  I should have followed your advice and made more.


Is just that there is a lot of work to brine, wash, dry, setup, cleanup. Might as well go big to bring down the labour unit "cost" (might be the engineer in me saying this).


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2017)

All of these salmon smoking posts.....     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   .... I need to get some going....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 8, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Is just that there is a lot of work to brine, wash, dry, setup, cleanup. Might as well go big to bring down the labour unit "cost" (might be the engineer in me saying this).



You are correct too!   

Just ordered 4 more filets.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 8, 2017)

I took the last smoked fillet out (the last smoke before this) of the freezer this morning.

Since I got the big chief a few years ago I never had "no stock" of smoked filets in the freezer.


----------

